# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poezia "Sikur" ne anglisht

## mondishall

Perkthyer nga Monika Hyseni

What If
by: Edmond Shallvari
What if eyes could see
What ears do hear
What if ears could listen
What eyes see

Stillness would go mad
Madness even more

What if the heart could beat
The pain inside it
What if it hurts
beatings of hearts

Love would be a person
A person the love of it life

What if living could cause dying

What if death wants the life living
World would love more itself

Itself, would love more this world

Copyright ©2008 Edmond Shallvari

----------


## Fiori

Mondi, 

Une nuk jam gjykuesja me e mire per nje perkthim nga shqipja ne anglisht sepse ne kete pike me jane bere te dyja lemsh :) plus e mbaj mend kete krijim tendin ne shqip por ka kohe qe s'e kam lexuar, ndaj nuk me kujtohet mire si i ke vendosur ti fjalet. E gjithsesi mendoj se perkthimi me lart duhet perpunuar disi. Eshte fjale per fjale dhe disa rreshta nuk 'kane kuptim'! Si fjale me vete edhe kane por eshte njesoj si te thuash 'buke une dua' dhe jo 'une dua buke'...

Respekte

----------


## mondishall

Te kuptoj Fiori! Monika, nje vajze e re ne moshe, qe banon ne SHBA, beri nje perpjekje modeste, duke me thene qe e pati veshtire perkthimin. Kete perpjekje dhe dashamiresi te saj une e pershendes. Bile me ndihmen e saj poezia u paraqit ne nje faqe interneti me poezi ku cuditerisht ka marre vota vleresuese. Une s'mund te gjykoj dot nivelin perkthyes, prandaj dhe e paraqita ketu per t'u ndihmuar me shume. Faleminderit per kete ndihme. Mondi

----------


## mondishall

Perseri nga Monika Hyseni eshte perkthyer poezia time, LIRIFLAMA. Sic me tha kjo vajze, e pati shume te veshtire  dhe nuk di sa ja ka arritur, por une duke vleresuar perpjekjen e saj, po e paraqes ketu duke pranuar mendimet tuaja. 


ANTI-FREDOM

Shhhh quiet!!!
You are free to talk!?
Shhhh, don't speak!!!
You are free to open!?

Pss dont move!!!
You are free to walk!?
Pssssss if you want
be fed by two mothers!!!

Shhh what you think
sea has replaced milk?
Psssss you poor thing
It would be more than enough!!!
* * *

LIRIFLAMA

Shshsht, mos fol!!!
I lirë je të flasësh!?
Shshsht, mbyll goj!!!
I lirë je ta hapësh!?

Suus, mos lëviz!!!
I lirë je të ecësh!?
Suus, në do të pish
Dy nëna njëherësh!!!

Shshsht, ç'kujton
Se deti u bë qumësht?
Suus, o i gjor'
Në mos të del për hundësh!!!
             *    *    *

----------


## shigjeta

Te perkthesh poezi nga nje gjuhe ne nje tjeter, duke ruajtur rimen, ritmin e vargut, kuptimin duke percjell te njejtin mesazh etj nuk eshte e lehte. Gjithmone ka vend per permiresime, por do i thoja urime Monikes per perkthimet qe ka bere duke i dhene mundesi edhe nje numri me te madh lexuesish te njihen me krijimet kaq te bukura te z. Edmond. Do sugjeroja per poezine e dyte, ne vend te perdorimit te fjales psss te vihej fjala hush...

----------


## mondishall

Edmond Shallvari

*
Përnatshmëri



E huaj dita
I huaj unë
Flasim gjuhën memece.
Unë natën pres
Ajo e shtyn
Të shtojë pangopësin' e vetes.

E prapë nata
Ditën le pas
Në trupin tim vjen të prehet.
Atëhere unë
Vetvetja jam
Me lakuriqësinë e natës dëfrehem.

Na vranë ditën
Ditjetën na vranë
Me natën na lanë jetuar.
Por ne errësirën
Të errët s'e lamë
Me shpirtrat tanë e ndriçuam.* 

Në një version anglisht, nga mikja dashamirëse Dea.

*
Nights


The foreign day
Foreigner I
Mute speak.
I expect the night
She presses
To increase the voracity 'of yourself.

The night again
Day leaves after
In my body comes to cut.
Then I
Self am
With nakedness recreate night.

They killed the day
Day of life killed us
The night left us live.
But in the darkness
The left wants dark
With our souls shining.*

----------


## caligirl76

> Perseri nga Monika Hyseni eshte perkthyer poezia time, LIRIFLAMA. Sic me tha kjo vajze, e pati shume te veshtire  dhe nuk di sa ja ka arritur, por une duke vleresuar perpjekjen e saj, po e paraqes ketu duke pranuar mendimet tuaja. 
> 
> 
> ANTI-FREDOM
> 
> Shhhh quiet!!!
> You are free to talk!?
> Shhhh, don't speak!!!
> You are free to open!?
> ...


Nejse, ky eshte opinioni im, dhe une lexoj shume libra, prandaj me terhoqi vemendjen.

----------


## mondishall

> Nejse, ky eshte opinioni im, dhe une lexoj shume libra, prandaj me terhoqi vemendjen.


Te falenderoj dhe vleresoj variantin tend ne perkthim. E di veshtiresine qe permban perkthimi i poezise, sidomos asaj me rime, por kryesorja besoj se eshte ruajtja e harmonise dhe melodise se vargut. Sot, mike, perkthimi eshte kthyer ne lloj biznesi dhe monopoli, gje qe me ka penguar ne bashkepunime e botime te krijimtarise ne gjuhe te huaj. Dashamiresia e miqve ne forum, per mua eshte vertet nje nder e privilegj dhe per kete ju jam mirenjohes.

----------


## Viola.V

> Edmond Shallvari
> 
> *
> Përnatshmëri
> 
> 
> 
> E huaj dita
> I huaj unë
> ...


Po gënjeva veten në këtë jetë, kur do t'ja them pastaj të vërtetën? 


Do t'ja thuash vetevetes ne pasqyre 
nje rast tjeter do kesh ose nje menyre 
Neqoftese beson ate qe ke pare dhe genjyer 
Ka vend tjeter per rrefim dhe per t'i shperblyer .

Kur e kujt  t'ja thuash te verteten ?!
St. Peter kur te nderrosh jeten .

Shume te respektoj Mondishall ! Your comments are really great and brilliant !!!
__________________

----------


## Viola.V

> Perkthyer nga Monika Hyseni
> 
> What If
> by: Edmond Shallvari
> What if eyes could see
> What ears do hear
> What if ears could listen
> What eyes see
> 
> ...



Can YOU spot a GENIUNE  , can YOU spot a FAKE ?!
What about hybrid , people suffering from self - diagnose made ?!

----------


## davidd

I love you more every day,
My name I long for you to say.
Do you know just how I feel?
Do you know this love is real?
Sometimes I wonder what you think.
When you hear my name, do your cheeks turn pink?
Do you dream about me every night?
Wish to hug me and hold me tight?
Do you think we're meant to be?
Together forever, you and me?
These are the questions that run through my mind,
Your way into my heart, you did not find.

----------


## davidd

The tears I cry
I try to hide
I try to stop them 
Escaping outside

The tears I cry
Just won't go away
It's like i'm cursed
'Til the end of my days

The tears I cry
Stream down my face
Whenever I'm alone
In a secluded place

The tears I cry
Take over me
Blurring my vision
So I can't see

The tears I cry
Are worse at night
The soak the pillow
Nothing seems right

The tears I cry
Are to much to bare
I can't get away
They're always there

The tears I cry
Are because of you
All cos I thought
Our love was true

----------


## davidd

It seems you were sent straight to me from above

Your smile is bright enough to bring the day

Your eyes so blue, I just have to say

There couldn't be anything more perfect in one place

Your beauty is much deeper than just your face

They say love takes time but yet . . . .

It feels as if we've already met

It feels like we were meant to be

Together forever . . . You and Me

----------


## davidd

The moment I opened my heart and let you in 
I saw this great love starting to begin.

I opened my eyes to a vision of you 
I hope, I pray your feelings are true.

I have loved and I have paid the cost 
And I have felt the pain of the love I lost.

But, now, I think I have truly found 
An Angel who walks upon the ground.

You go beyond all limits for me 
Just to show your love endlessly.

I could search my whole life through 
And never find another 'you'.

You are so special that I wanted you to know 
I truly, completely love you so.

----------


## davidd

Gazing into her eyes when we first met 
I knew then she was heaven sent. 
All I ever dreamed of, an angel from above.

She had no idea from the start 
true love, I'd found in my heart. 
One of a kind, Love that LASTS a lifetime 
All I ever dreamed of, an angel from above.

Still, her smile, my breath it takes away 
wanting, needing, to hold her, so much to say. 
All my prayers answered when into my life she came 
to me, she was everything. 
All I ever dreamed of, an angel from above.

Like the moon, stars, morning sunrise 
so much beauty, so much grace. 
SHE'S even more through my eyes. 
All I ever dreamed of, an angel from above.

Together, forever, I longed to be 
can you see, YOU were very precious to me

----------


## mondishall

Version tjeter ne anglisht i poezise sime, Pernatshmeri, realizuar nga Monda Korca

*
Nightime,

Extraneous day,

So do I!

We both are speechless,

Waiting for the night,

That pushes me being greedily.

Again and again,

The night leaves behind the day

There lies upon my body,

Then, I come to myself,

Making love with nudity of night.

They vanished our daytime,

The lifetime,

Living, only with the gloominess.

But,

we wiped out the night,

Illuminating the darkness,

With the light beam, of our spirits!*

----------

